
Are self-driving cars the future of mobility for disabled people? - srik901
https://theconversation.com/are-self-driving-cars-the-future-of-mobility-for-disabled-people-84037
======
DrScump
A rather obvious omission:

the author is aware of the Paratransit issue while totally ignoring the fact
that Paratransit passengers _generally need assistance from a human_ for
things like boarding assistance (in and out) and storage/retrieval/assembly of
gear/chair/etc.

That needs strikes me as making driverless vehicles an _inherently_ incomplete
solution for Paratransit needs.

